# Нестабильность позвонков шейного отдела



## Leonid1995 (22 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте.Описание снимка внизу.Хотел бы узнать,что это может значить для меня?В том плане,какое лечение меня ждет?Мне 16 лет.И сразу хотел спросить может ли рост(в плане я еще немного росту) хоть как-то исправить дефекты?
Спасибо


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Ноя 2011)

Leonid1995 написал(а):


> хоть как-то исправить дефекты?



Если вы перестанете часами сидеть за монитором,  то возможно в процессе роста ситуация улучшиться.


----------

